
When Science Reporting Goes Wrong - okket
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/05/10/john_oliver_science_and_the_media.html
======
okket
Related: "The Science News Cycle"

[http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1174](http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1174)

